# UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

These are my home-made tools made from thin steel. You might be able to make them from an old credit card or even an AOL CD !!!!












You insert the point into the slot with the LONGEST side on the outside













Once you have inserted the tools about 1” or so you can stick your fingers into the cassette slot and try to pull the radio out. If it does not move then push the radio in and check each of the tools to make sure they are in far enough. Then try again to pull it out.











When you pull the unit out don’t pull it out too far as you may damage the antenna connection on the right.
You will see on the left side of the plug a small tab sticking out slightly (marked by the arrow)












This is a side view of the tab which you will squeeze together with the bottom of the plug.












Once you squeeze the tab together it will swing outwards and upwards and the plug will disconnect from the HU











OK, here it is……
As you can see in the photo the wires on the left side of the brown connector should ALL be BLACK but the 2nd one down is YELLOW and the wire on the other side is BLACK. They are the wrong way around !!
This is where the dealer will remove the brown connector from the main plug and swap the pins. I tried for 30 minutes and gave up.












If you want to switch the pins yourself you will need to push both of the retaining clips out to be able to remove the brown plug from the main connector



















You can then push the pink pin from one side and then pull it out the other.



















You can then use a couple of paper clips (*use SMALL paperclips*) pushed into the holes as shown. This part may be easy for some but it was a PITA for me
**EDIT - here are some extra tips from GTIDAD:-
_As you push on both paper clips, push forward on the wire you are trying to remove before you pull back. That will prevent the back of the terminal lock tangs from dragging on the bottom of the connector cavity. That is what makes it difficult. As the paper clips are pushing the tangs in, those tangs are also getting hung up on the back of the cavity. A little forward pressure on the wire helps to push the tangs over the paper clips, then the paper clips hit the bottom of the cavity so the tangs can't get snagged on the way out. A backward pull at that point, and out it comes. It takes a while to get the feel. _










Once you get the pin to come out you will see why it is such a pain. Note the little "barbs" that stick out that prevent you from pulling the pin out easily.


















ALTERNATIVELY if you are REALLY desperate and can't get the pins out you can cut the wires 2” away from the plug and swapped them (circled)
This is only temporary as I need to solder them rather than just tape.










Once switched you can put everything back together, remove the 4 tools/keys from the front and slide the HU back into the dash. I recommend that you push the harness to the left before pushing in the HU as this helps to allow the HU to go all the way in. Alternatively, someone suggested that you remove the heating controls from underneath and hold the wires to one side whilst sliding the HU in.
MOD AT THE AMP
If you would rather do the mod at the amp (if you have one) then here you go.
I have a GTI so Jetta owners will see something slightly different.
Remove the GREY connector from the AMP










ON the connector are 8 wires.
You will need to swap the YELLOW wire (see arrow) with the BLACK wire immediately behind it (not visible) using the pin removal technique shown above.
DO NOT swap it with either of the BLACK wires to the side (shown by the X )










*

DISCLAIMER
Just remember that ALL of the above is done solely at your own risk and I do not recommend that this be done by anyone as I feel the dealer should repair the problem.
In the event that you feel the need to not use the dealer then the above should be carried out only by a qualified electrician. *

EDITED TO ADD PIN REMOVAL PICTURES















EDITED TO ADD "GTIDAD" TIPS ON REMOVING PINS
EDITED TO ADD ADVISE TO USE "SMALL" PAPERCLIPS
EDITED TO ADD NEW LINKS TO PICS


_Modified by UKAUSSI at 6:34 PM 5-30-2006_


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Oh, I forgot to add this one after a hard days work !!!


----------



## DubFahrer (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to UKAUSSI and Stnley for their excellent posts on the DD rewire. I was excited to find that my car came with the DD (the cars I test drove were the old single-DIN) until I turned it on! Anyway, I've been quietly following these threads and I'm going to try switching mine later today. My point to this post is that there is a lot of talk about the dealer's "magic tool" that allows you to remove the pins. It's called a pin extractor and looks like this:








Sorry, I know this pic doesn't give you a good look at the working end, but it was the best I had. It is spring-loaded. You slide it over the terminal pin and push. It collapses the locking barbs before it pushes the pin out. Maybe with this description, you can come up with your own "ghetto" version. Or just get the tool. Then the hardest part is getting the HU out of the dash!
If I think of it later today, I'll try to put up a few pics of the process.
*Update:* When I wrote this post, I hadn't actually looked at the connector yet. It wasn't what I expected. There _is_ a tool, just not this one. That'll teach me to open my mouth!! Anyway, once I saw it, I ended up doing the exact same thing as AlphaQuam did. It does sound much better now. Props to all who contributed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good Luck.


[Modified by DubFahrer, 6:17 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## papasuki (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (DubFahrer)*

I can't believe it. I just made the switch (through the amp) and all I can say is WOOW!!! It's such a huge difference, way way better then I expected. I was considering getting a new HU when the harness comes out, but now I don't think I am. 
Vortex rocks!!
Thanks UKAUSSI, you made another fellow vortexer very very happy. Well, off I go to enjoy my "new" radio.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (papasuki)*

I have added some extra pics showing how to get the pins out as I finally succeeded


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

ttt


----------



## joe12pack (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Update:
I pulled out the head unit and made the switch.. now it sounds much better! 
I cut up and used a credit card as my ghetto style head removal tool.
















Great work! 
It seems that it would be easier to make the switch at the amp. 
*QUESTION:* 
Does anyone know where the heck the Monsoon amp is on a *Jetta Wagon*? 
I think it's in the driver's side rear access panel (not the first aid kit one) behind the styrofoam container for the CD changer. I can see & feel 2 sets of harnesses going to something in the back.
It doesnt look like its gonna be easy gettin that sucker outta there and I may have to pull the whole side panel off. 
If I do the wire switch at the amp, I might just have someone install another amp I have (Fosgate amp) and kill 2 birds with one stone! 


[Modified by joe12pack, 7:28 PM 3-17-2002]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (joe12pack)*

TTT


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (user name unknown)*

I have edited the instructions to include the findings of many people that *SMALL* paperclips seem to work a lot better.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

And this really makes a noticeable difference w/the double-DIN Monsson unit?? I hear people complaining about theirs and I guess I just haven't really noticed a problem with it... is there a difference in doing this fix to the HU or the amp? Same results?? Thank you!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (gti chodite)*

Same results....doing it at the amp is easier


----------



## RoughDobermann (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (user name unknown)*

What exactly does this mod fix? I, too, am extremely disappointed with the sound quality of the double-din Monsoon. Bass response is terrible and the sound is overall muddy. Does swapping the two wires fix these? Why does it fix them?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (RoughDobermann)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What exactly does this mod fix? I, too, am extremely disappointed with the sound quality of the double-din Monsoon. Bass response is terrible and the sound is overall muddy. Does swapping the two wires fix these? Why does it fix them?[HR][/HR]​Go to the original post and start on page 3. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=266872&page=3
It will help explain about what happens when speakers are out-of-phase. Essentially a speaker moves in & out depending on the signal (voltage) it receives. If you reverse the polarity of that signal then the speaker will move in the opposite direction to what it is supposed to. 
The speaker creates sound waves from this in & out movement so if they are opposite they can cause a lot of interference and even sound cancellation


----------



## RoughDobermann (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Okay, thanks. I just looked at the connector on the amp. It also has the "pink bits" but I can't figure out how to get it out of the way!!!? I assume that this has to be removed before trying to use the two paperclip method to remove each wire, right?


----------



## ringerj (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (RoughDobermann)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Okay, thanks. I just looked at the connector on the amp. It also has the "pink bits" but I can't figure out how to get it out of the way!!!? I assume that this has to be removed before trying to use the two paperclip method to remove each wire, right?[HR][/HR]​Actually, I took a look at the amp connector first, as I figured this would be much quicker because it was easier to access. I don't think there is any way to get those wires out of the harness/connector thing.. I tried the paperclip method and it didn't work -- I tried the paperclip method on the head unit and the wires popped right now. Also, if you pop the pink thing out of the connector on the amp, you'll notice it doesn't really do much but kind of support the wires. Hard to describe, but I don't think it prevents them from coming out (in other words I don't think you need to take the pink thing out to get those wires out) .. I just couldn't get them out so I went to the head unit.
Good Luck, hopefully this made sense!


----------



## RoughDobermann (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (user name unknown)*

Okay, I figured out how to get the pink retainer thing moving, but mine won't slide all the way out. I can't see how it will either, as it seems to have closed ends on both sides. Mine will slide until it gets to the wires, then won't go any farther. Ideas?
Also, the other side of the amp connector (where you put the two paperclips in, right?) looks nothing like the connector at the HU. That connector seems to have slots to put the paperclips in; the amp connector does not. HELP?!


----------



## RoughDobermann (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (ringerj)*

Bummer! If anyone knows how to get these damn wires out (I really don't want to slice and dice...) please reply. I see that someone has done this at the amp, please let us know. Thanks!!!


----------



## 18Gman (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (RoughDobermann)*

What do you want to know ??? here what I did
1. Open the trunk
2. Pull out the grey connector 
3. find black and yellow wire.. they twisted together..
4. cut em and swap em.. for good result.. solder em and wrap with electrical tape.
5. wallaaaa brand new Sound System..


----------



## RoughDobermann (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (18Gman)*

Okay, just wondering if you cut them or swapped them. I'm gonna just cut them too!


----------



## 18Gman (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (RoughDobermann)*

I cut em.. I was just gonna unplug the pin first but couldnt do it... so just cut em and solder and taped it.....
anyway.. dont worry about warranty.. its only speaker cable, I think VWoA wont do recall on 2002 monsoon..


----------



## spoolin02GTI (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (18Gman)*

why is everyone soooo worried about cutting the wires??? i cut mine and have had no problems at all....just tape them up good and tight and quite bitching about cutting the stupid wires!!sorry...just venting..


----------



## ringerj (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (spoolin02GTI)*

.quote:[HR][/HR]why is everyone soooo worried about cutting the wires??? i cut mine and have had no problems at all....just tape them up good and tight and quite bitching about cutting the stupid wires!!sorry...just venting..







[HR][/HR]​I just didn't want to cut mine -- would rather leave everything clean and "stock".. it was honestly super easy to just take the head unit out and do it that way. If it was a pain in my ass I would have quit, gone back to the trunk and cut the wires. That was going to be my last resort, but fortunately the wires at the head unit just popped out


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (ringerj)*

UKASSI 10x again for your discovery. You are the man. Swapped mine finally today at the HU. This system ROCKS!!! My ears hurt now















for ya.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (dex)*

Soory to all for missing pics, had to move them over to another site as there had been so many hits


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Just a little update from my rewire situation...i went out there today and did the whole rewire in 3 minutes. Very easy when you have the real deal....
Here are the Official 2002 Double-Din Removal Keys. Just incase anyone wants to make them and have them replicate these. Notice the little notches...I have no clue what they are for...but they are there.








And here is the Pin Removal Tool. Makes removing the pin's very easy. Took me about 10 seconds to remove both....


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (user name unknown)*

Great pics, notches are so the tools LOCK when pushed in so you can pull out the HU by pulling on the tools.
When I originally reported this to the dealer the Svc Director & tech had these tools and that is how he removed my HU to check the wiring.


----------



## knuj (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Magic!! My vehicle was assembled in Mexico. Is this a problem with the units assembled elsewhere?
TIP: Instead of using a paperclip to unlock the pins I used one of my wife's bobby pins which are flat. Be sure to remove the resin that they put on the end of the bobby pin before you try to use it. Works like a charm.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (knuj)*

We have confirmed that Mexico, Brazil & Germany (Jetta Wagon) are ALL affected


----------



## rfernatt (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Awesome bit of detective work!! I've got the DD Monsoon and always thought it sounded terrible, now I know why!
I'm going to attempt the swap at the amp (I have an '02 GTI). I've unplugged the grey connector to verify that it matches the one in your picture and it does.
My only question is the pink "locking" thing. I can release it so that it slides maybe an 1/8" but should it come all the way out or move further? I was going to wait until I have more light and time to really look at it, but just wanted to get a headstart.
Thanks for the help and again, great work!!!










[Modified by rfernatt, 10:32 PM 3-24-2002]


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (rfernatt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Awesome bit of detective work!! I've got the DD Monsoon and always thought it sounded terrible, now I know why!
I'm going to attempt the swap at the amp (I have an '02 GTI). I've unplugged the grey connector to verify that it matches the one in your picture and it does.
My only question is the pink "locking" thing. I can release it so that it slides maybe an 1/8" but should it come all the way out or move further? I was going to wait until I have more light and time to really look at it, but just wanted to get a headstart.
Thanks for the help and again, great work!!!
[Modified by rfernatt, 10:32 PM 3-24-2002][HR][/HR]​The pink "locking" thing cannot go all the way out because the wires are blocking it. Just slide it about 1/8 as you said till it clicks on second clip. Than you will be able to do it. NOTE: I suggest you don't doit before the amp because the pins there are at least 2 times smaller and would be impossible to remove with all the proceures available on this site. Do it at the HU, pins there are alot bigger and easy to play with. I tried it through the amp and I gave up after 45 mins. It just cannot be done withouth a pin exctracting tool, but in the HU swap you can use a lots of creativity


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a little update from my rewire situation...i went out there today and did the whole rewire in 3 minutes. Very easy when you have the real deal....
Here are the Official 2002 Double-Din Removal Keys. Just incase anyone wants to make them and have them replicate these. Notice the little notches...I have no clue what they are for...but they are there.
And here is the Pin Removal Tool. Makes removing the pin's very easy. Took me about 10 seconds to remove both....
[HR][/HR]​Just out of curiousity is this pin extracting tool available somewhere? Part # or store if you have will be great. I did mine but I have to do it for a friend too and would like to make my job faster and easier. 10x










[Modified by dex, 9:19 PM 3-24-2002]


----------



## RoughDobermann (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (rfernatt)*

I don't think that the pink retainer thingy will come all the way out, mine wouldn't. If you look closely, you'll see that neither end is open, so I think that there is no way to totally remove it. It seemed that mine stopped sliding as soon as it came in contact with the wires (about half an inch or so). I gave up and just cut the wires! Sounds much better, but still somewhat disappointing...


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (dex)*

The removal keys and the pin remover is from VoA


----------



## rfernatt (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (RoughDobermann)*

Yep, gave up after a little trial and error (mostly error) and decided to just cut the wires. Much improved sound with noticeable bass now!
I'm not super hi-fi with stereo equipment (loved my Bose in previous Maxima), but I can certainly appreciate good bass and sound quality especially if you're spending extra for a better stereo unit, albeit OEM.
L8r...


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (rfernatt)*

ttt


----------



## GTI-337-Man (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

If you have a 2002, why didn’t you just have the dealer do it? Is it a matter of trust or impatience? Are the dealers reluctant to do it? I told my dealer before I even bought my Jetta that if is sounded like crap, I was brining it back.


----------



## Derouen (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (GTI-337-Man)*

Are the '02 Passats affected by this as well???


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Derouen)*

Not that I am aware of. Passat was a new harness from 99.5


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

I did the fix at the amp. Took only a few minutes. I have to agree the sound is significantly better. Still, this thing has got to go...as soon as a wiring harness is available...


----------



## MCREN (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (pdxtomct)*

This ROCKS! That totally works.. Anyone with the Double DIN Monsoon should do this! I highly recommend doing this. Props to those who figured this out!


----------



## dubniK (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (pdxtomct)*

a wiring harness is available? where can i get this?? Also I did the wire switch at the amp, sounds better, especially the CD, but the radio quality still bites, NO HIGHS.


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MCREN)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This ROCKS! That totally works.. Anyone with the Double DIN Monsoon should do this! I highly recommend doing this. Props to those who figured this out![HR][/HR]​The only drawback is that I get more rattles now with the added bas, so volume UP doesn't do me any good


----------



## JoeJetta1.8T (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (dex)*

I just went outside and did this fix, it took me about 3 minutes. HOLY poop WHAT A DIFFERENCE! I could tell when I first bought my car that something was wrong with that speaker, but I didn't realize it was out of phase. WOW. Thanks again to whoever figured this out!


----------



## KSN177 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Just did it at the amp. Easiest part was getting the pins out. Don't have to worry about having to use that inside trunk release...I don't fit very well. I used the corner of a razor blade (look Mom no cuts) to get the locking clip up enough to slide the pin lock (pink thing) with a paper clip. Sounds much better..Do you thing they thought they were putting those speakers in the back where usually the most bass is? Feeling much better about my Monsoon now. Awesome discovery thanks!!


----------



## runaway (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

I did this fix at the HU this afternoon with a cut-up bus pass... it was a little on the thin side, the latches kept on slipping.







Maybe I should have tried my Safeway card instead, heh.
Those wire pin barbs are a b3yotch until you see them first hand.








Mad props to whoever figured out this was a wiring / phase problem.







Now every time I see a new VW I have this urge to ask the driver if they've fixed their monsoon yet.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (runaway)*

ttt


----------



## grassfeeder (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

UKAUSSI - I am curious about something. I have ordered the aftermarket wiring harness for the new double din Monsoon and will be getting rid of the stock headunit ASAP. Is the wire switch still nessesary if I'm using an aftermarket head unit? Will it still sound out of phase?? There is no way I want it to still sound like that after I put in my Alpine.....


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (grassfeeder)*

quote:[HR][/HR]UKAUSSI - I am curious about something. I have ordered the aftermarket wiring harness for the new double din Monsoon and will be getting rid of the stock headunit ASAP. Is the wire switch still nessesary if I'm using an aftermarket head unit? Will it still sound out of phase?? There is no way I want it to still sound like that after I put in my Alpine.....[HR][/HR]​
You still need to swap the wires as you are plugging that (wrongly wired) connector into your a/market harness that then plugs into your HU.


----------



## grassfeeder (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

thanks, that's exactly what I was thinking, just had trouble picturing it!


----------



## tchockygti (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (KSN177)*

can someone please post some detailed pics for the fix at the amp? i saw some pics before but there were only 2 pics and since i'm an idiot, they didn't help me out much.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (tchockygti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can someone please post some detailed pics for the fix at the amp? i saw some pics before but there were only 2 pics and since i'm an idiot, they didn't help me out much. [HR][/HR]​
The only way to do it at the AMP is to cut the wires as the pins do not come out.
Pics of the wires are at the end of the pics on page 1


----------



## grassfeeder (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Ok, I've been trying to do this thing for a couple of days now.....I can't even get the damn deck out. Every single tool I've made is obviously not working right. I've used old credit cards as well as cut up a metal blind and tried that. Does the headunit click or anything so I know I'm doing it right, what's up??


----------



## LightmanE300 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (grassfeeder)*

grass smoker, why dont you take it to the dealer, they'll fix it for free.


----------



## grassfeeder (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (LightmanE300)*

quote:[HR][/HR]grass smoker, why dont you take it to the dealer, they'll fix it for free.[HR][/HR]​Um, my dealer is a bunch of bastards - they won't acknowledge the problem.
Anyway, I got the switch done last night with the help of a leatherman and swiss army knife and two paperclips, damn I felt like MacGyver. Sounds 500% better but still not as good as I want







At least now I can turn it on and stand to listen!!
Thanks tons guys!!


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (grassfeeder)*

A couple of questions that has been buging me....
1)Can you do the swap both at the amp and the radio to get the total affect, or will it negate itself out by switching both wires?
2) Does it sound better if you switch it from the amp and not the radio?

I already did the swap on the radio, and the sound quality is great but the base is still a little disappointing. What do you guys think??


----------



## lessemm (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (iae21)*

Howdy,
I just picked up my GTI 1.8 tip on Friday. I wasn't astounded by the sound, but it is so much better than my Ford, that I didn't care -- plus, I mostly have been driving around listening to the engine zoom.
Anyway, maybe I missed someone else posting these, but here are some tester files I downloaded. These should let you diagnose the out of phase problem without removing anything. I plan to use this to prove the problem to my dealer on Monday morning.
pink_in_phase.wav
ftp://ece.colorado.edu/pub/lessemm/testsounds/pink_in_phase.wav
pink_oo_phase.wav
ftp://ece.colorado.edu/pub/lessemm/testsounds/pink_oo_phase.wav
I got these from Mark's Car Stereo Page
http://users.netmatters.co.uk/mea/test.html
I used Musicmatch to create a 24 track cd where the odd tracks should be in phase and the even tracks should be out of phase. The VW CD player only reads CD-R, not CD-RW, so you'll have to "waste" a CD-R to try this out.
Once you get the CD made, I suggest playing it on a home stereo system -- preferably one with good stereo imaging (turn off any surround sound or dsp stuff). If you're not sure about your home stereo wiring, you should double-check that as well.
The in-phase (odd) tracks should sound deep and full. The out-of-phase (even) tracks should sound higher and tinny. If your wiring (or VW's wiring) is wrong, the opposite will be true -- the out-of-phase (even) track will sound about the same, but the in-phase (odd) track will sound higher and even tinnier.
For fun, you might try mis-wiring one of your home stereo speakers so you can hear what it sounds like when the wiring is wrong.
Also, keep in mind that it will be easiest to hear the difference if you stand in the optimum listening spot for your home stereo -- so that you and the two speakers form the points of an equilateral triangle.
You can see Mark's Car Stereo Page for more info on in-phase and out-of-phase.
When you go out to your car, be sure to center all of the equilizers on the radio.
When I took the CD to the GTI, it was really obvious that something was out of phase. Try the fader dial also... my front speakers are out-of-phase and my rears are in-phase.
Thanks for pointing out this problem.
Matt

[Modified by lessemm, 9:22 AM 4-14-2002]

[Modified by lessemm, 9:25 AM 4-14-2002]


[Modified by lessemm, 9:39 AM 4-14-2002]


----------



## Vdubau (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (GTI-337-Man)*

thanks ukaussi for the awesome step by step but ai have attempted to make the switch @ the amp and having a PITA time pulling the wires from the harness. I could really use some suggestions or techniques as to how to remove them i have allready tried paper clips and 2 pins and no luck. please seomeone help


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Vdubau)*

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
can someone please post some detailed pics for the fix at the amp? i saw some pics before but there were only 2 pics and since i'm an idiot, they didn't help me out much. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The only way to do it at the AMP is to cut the wires as the pins do not come out.
Pics of the wires are at the end of the pics on page 1
_______
As noted above!


----------



## lessemm (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

Fixed my Monsoon this morning.
The service manager thought I was crazy, and was obviously just humoring me. I made an appointment (two weeks out) and was about to take off when my salesmen stopped me to ask why I was back.
Anyway, thank goodness for audiophile car salesmen. He freaked when I told him that all 02 GTIs w/ Monsoons had a phase problem. He wanted to see it, so we grabbed the head tools from the shop and opened it up. Short story -- it is fixed now.
He said he was going to talk to some folks at VW about the problem, but didn't hold out much hope for a recall or service bulletin.
Matt


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (lessemm)*

TSB has been issued and is below.
Note that I added 2 additional steps at the end


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a little update from my rewire situation...i went out there today and did the whole rewire in 3 minutes. Very easy when you have the real deal....
Here are the Official 2002 Double-Din Removal Keys. Just incase anyone wants to make them and have them replicate these. Notice the little notches...I have no clue what they are for...but they are there.








And here is the Pin Removal Tool. Makes removing the pin's very easy. Took me about 10 seconds to remove both....















[HR][/HR]​
Does anybody have the VWoA part number for the extracting tool for the DD?
I have read some of the posts that the dealer had the old style and either messed up the HU trying to get it out, or wouldn't get it out!

I would like to verify that my dealer has the correct tool before I make the trip down there. Thanks


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

Bump---Anybody????


----------



## DanoP (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

I checked the wiring in my Passat and all the wires that I expect to be black are brown...but they are also on the same side of the brown plug leading me to believe they are OK. The layout of the plugs and wires appear similar to what has been posted. Sound is still horrible....very aggressive upper midrange sounds from the CD player and AM radio. Basically, unlistenable except on low levels. Is an aftermarket replacement possible for the Monsoon? Has the system been programmed for another car? Ideas?
If you're having trouble getting the HD out, I also experienced this. Credit cards didn't work so I tried an expired MCI telephone card....it's a bit slimmer and stiffer and that did the trick. If you fiddle with the HD, you might find just one of the four connections grabbing.....concentrate on that.


----------



## treyrox (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (DanoP)*

just fixed it in 20 minutes(including 3 trips in the house to get extra tools and check pics and make the extraction tools)
if you follow all the pictures and make good tools, i cut up two credit cards(that felt good) it is really easy. 
thanks a bunch UKAUSSI and GTIDAD you guys rock(kind of like my fixed Monsoon)




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















oh, and props to VW for their consistency it looks like nobody got it wired correctly(andthink of all the morons wiring up our cars who are like....."hmmm so all the ones on the left are black, except for this one, i'll make that one yellow...."


[Modified by treyrox, 1:31 PM 4-23-2002]


----------



## G-Funk (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (treyrox)*

Thanks UKAUSSI one more time just took some time and did it. my pin would not go out for the life of me (at the amp) so me and my buddy just cut them and put them together and it rocks. 
Thanks
G


----------



## reflex2002gti (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (G-Funk)*

I was just curious. I did the mod but my radio never asked for the code when I plugged it back in. I thought when you take the power off the radio it's supposed to go to "SAFE" mode and when you reconnect the power it's supposed to ask for the anti-theft code. Is this normal?


----------



## ViperRT (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification procedre follow-up*

I just completed a wire-connector swap (no cutting) on the amp side.
Now I notice a static/crackling in the sound. most notably at low volumes, and definitely when adjusting the volume.
I'm almost positive this wasn't there before the re-wire.
I'm tempted to re-wire back, take it to the dealer (again, the first time they wouldn't acknowledge the issue) and beat it into them.
anyone else experience the crackling/static?


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Does this affect ALL DD radios for 02, or just the Monsoon systems?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (rensho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does this affect ALL DD radios for 02, or just the Monsoon systems?[HR][/HR]​
No, this is for Monsoon equipped Golf/Jetta only.
See my post, 4th one down, on pg 13 of this other thread for more details as there also may be something on non-Monsoon cars
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=266872&page=13


----------



## vickielman (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Well, I didn't really know that I had a problem, although I have never really been impressed with the Monsoon in my '02 Jetta. A friend of ours has Monsoon in his Hummer and had told me that I would be very happy with it when I told him I was getting it. But the sound quality was much better in his Hummer than in my Jetta. So last night after reading through all this hoopla on here and TDIClub, I figured what the heck, I'll go pull it apart and take a look. I switched the wires, lost/broke no parts, it was a piece of cake really. (The cut up credit card worked like a charm) Today, I cannot believe the difference. There is so much more depth and quality of sound, its great. Thanks everyone who put so much effort into the postings and the detailed instructions and pictures, UKAUSSI.
Vicki


----------



## alancookie (May 2, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (vickielman)*

I immediately noticed the speaker problem in my brand new Jetta...kept trying to listen to the front left speakers to see if they were working. Thanks so much for the post/fix. I called my service rep to see if maybe they could take care of the wiring problem on my 5000k service coming up this Saturday...he claims he hasn't heard anything about it. So, after looking over the posted directions I made the plunge last night and did it myself...overall, easy and the pictures were extremely helpful. The sound is much, much improved! Thanks again!


----------



## Lakesh0w34 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Just did the fix. It took me like 2 minutes to pull out the HU, take out the yellow socket thing, etc, and the rest of the time I spent trying to switch the wires. My problem was not using enough force on the wires. I thought that I would cause some damage but after 10 minutes of trying to baby it out, I just stuck the paperclips in and gave it a good tug and they popped right out. 
The Monsoon sounds how it should now








Thanks for the informative post!


----------



## JediCorrado (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Lakesh0w34)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just did the fix. It took me like 2 minutes to pull out the HU, take out the yellow socket thing, etc, and the rest of the time I spent trying to switch the wires. My problem was not using enough force on the wires. I thought that I would cause some damage but after 10 minutes of trying to baby it out, I just stuck the paperclips in and gave it a good tug and they popped right out. 
The Monsoon sounds how it should now








Thanks for the informative post![HR][/HR]​thanks ukaussi...same as above...i just needed to use more force. if you and i should ever meet...i'll buy a







for you!


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (JediCorrado)*























Glad to see everyone is still getting some use. Had a few FOSTER's on everyone over the holiday


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

I just can't get the HU out. I've gone through 2 credit cards and an old blockbuster card. What am I doing wrong? All I'm doing is bending the tips of the points and pulling on a HU that won't budge!!!


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (SoFlaTurbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just can't get the HU out. I've gone through 2 credit cards and an old blockbuster card. What am I doing wrong? All I'm doing is bending the tips of the points and pulling on a HU that won't budge!!! [HR][/HR]​I used a CD and cut it very carefully. The pieces were thick enough that I could barely get them in the slots; but when I tugged on them, the HU came right out.


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

Any advice on getting the wires out. For the life of me, and an installed @ Custom Sounds, we couldn't get the pins to come out. I'm probably just going to go back to the dealer and insist that they do it, but I'd prefer to save myself the trip.


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (rudyr)*

Bump for the newcomers!


----------



## HurleyBoy (May 13, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

My car came from Germany&Brazil...cant tell if the sound should be better? The bass is not that great...and I would love for it to be better. Are all the Double-Din Monsoon stereos having this connection mix-up?


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (1stDub-GTI)*

So far everyone (2002 Monsoon DD) that has pulled their HU out has found the bad wiring.
It's not hard to pull the HU out---I would do it for piece of mind.


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

Moderators---Anyway we can get this stuck at the top with the other Monsoon DD system problem?


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

I did the swap but it still sounds like [email protected]


----------



## M-Diddy (May 6, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (GTakacs)*

I just did the swap in like 10 mins and sounds much better... thanks for the pics and info!!!


----------



## jatashankar (May 21, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Lakesh0w34)*

Folks...
I have been following this LONG and informative thread and have decided to take a look at the HU in my 02.
However, there is one question that I really really want to ask ... Is one of the symptom of this problem, the lack of Fader Control ? I tried to control the fader to the rear and I see the following:
1. 10% off to the rear from Neutral position, the front speakers cut off
2. Fully Faded to the Rear, the sound is very very low.
Now is this a separate issue or another manifestion of the same ?
If anyone has seen this, please post.
Thanks
==========================================
93 VFR 750
02 Jetta 1.8T


----------



## HaterOfHondas (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (M-Ditty)*

hell yeah i just got out there and did the old wire cut at the amp trick and i can tell a diffrence.. its not mind blowing or any thing but it sounds louder. before i turned it up and turned the balance to the left and right . there was a big diffrence but now its just even on both sides and a bit louder..its easy i used two butt conectors.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRBOGUY (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

UKAUSSI,
You're the man !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks to your instructions, I avoided taking my car to the dealership and the whole thing took less than 30 minutes. There is definitely a difference in sound quality after the fix.


----------



## ckeilah (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (dealer tells lies)*

I specifically asked my salesman, Russell Blackstone, at Hewlett VW in Round Rock, Texas, whether the Monsoon mis-wire had been corrected. He leered at me as if to say, how dare you question our integrity, and then vociferously insisted that they had followed ALL of the tech docs to the letter and that they kept up with everything day to day via the Internet, blah blah blah. Okay okay, enough Russell, I believe you...
For a few days, until I couldn't stand the fuzzy sound so I pulled out the HU and, sure enough, there were the WRONG WIRES! [email protected]#[email protected]#$ing LYING JERKS!
Oh, and they delivered my car with a dent in the door. I am displeased with their quality of delivery. They do a pre-delivery check, there's not excuse for not catching these things.


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (ckeilah)*

bump


----------



## MrLumpy (May 25, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

I did the fix in my 2002 GLS 1.8T Jetta Wagon, and it made a WORLD of difference. Props go out to UKAUSSI - it took me 10 minutes to do the fix with your detailed pictures. It seriously took me longer to find a credit card I could chop up.
Fosters to ya,
Lumps


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MrLumpy)*

I am glad everone is getting the enjoyment from getting the REAL sound from their system.
Here's a thought, seeing as we are doing the mod ourselves maybe VW should put some money in a "pot" for every mod that we do ourselves as it saves them $50-100 each time. VW could then give the 'pot" to VWVortex who could then decide what to do with it. Maybe send all of us a VW CD with all the VW songs on it (I think I saw it in the magazine) or something else useful.
Just a thought








(PS: I nice Silver rear spoiler and 337 pedal kit for me would be great too







)


----------



## Postman (May 7, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am glad everone is getting the enjoyment from getting the REAL sound from their system.
Here's a thought, seeing as we are doing the mod ourselves maybe VW should put some money in a "pot" for every mod that we do ourselves as it saves them $50-100 each time. VW could then give the 'pot" to VWVortex who could then decide what to do with it. Maybe send all of us a VW CD with all the VW songs on it (I think I saw it in the magazine) or something else useful.
Just a thought








(PS: I nice Silver rear spoiler and 337 pedal kit for me would be great too







) [HR][/HR]​I second that motion. Just did the swap myself on my new 337 (picked up today) and it was sooooo so easy (5 min.) Thanks UKAUSSI. We should all contact VW to get this pot going, or at least fully make them aware of their ****-up. The sales guy told me that Monsoon is crap and VW is stuck with it for a fixed term. Doubt they'll be replacing HU's anytime soon.


----------



## Kerosene Hat (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

I have an earlier 2002 model--build date of 7/02 with a single DIN tape deck + accessory cd player (Monsoon, of course). I thought I wasn't affected by this but I just looked at the grey plug in my amp and saw that the yellow wire is not in the proper position--that it's between the two black wires in UKAUSSI's picture. 
Does this mean my wiring is switched? Sound is okay, I think...I believe it's better than the Monsoon's on the cars that the dealer's loaned me, but I may be imagining things. 
Anyone know if the wiring mixup at the amp indicates a *definitely* messed up Monsoon?


----------



## 337ist (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (rfernatt)*

TTT


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (337ist)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stapler (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

This rocks. I've missed all this until last night... went out today, made the fix from these excellent instructions.... Wow! What a difference! Woohoo!


----------



## bd1974 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (stapler)*

First-time post, new user!
Anyway, I was glad when I searched and found that there IS a fix for this problem. We got my wife's '02 Jetta wagon in October (w/ DD Monsoon), and I thought the stereo sounded like CRAP from the start - then I realized the left side seemed out of phase. Had it to the dealer twice for this, they didn't understand what "out of phase" was and supposedly ordered us a new HU after first replacing the speaker - that was in FEBRUARY and haven't heard from them since (supposedly it was on back-order). 
BUT all of a sudden as of 2 days ago, the stereo will not POWER ON! The red LED blinks but it will not do anything else. Does anyone know what fuses are for the stereo and/or if there is some other problem I might have? Thanks....


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bd1974)*

There is another known problem about the stereos not turning on. Call your dealer and there is a TSB out. I think they need to replace the HU again. 
Do a search and I think there is a thread on this


----------



## bd1974 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There is another known problem about the stereos not turning on. Call your dealer and there is a TSB out. I think they need to replace the HU again. 
Do a search and I think there is a thread on this[HR][/HR]​Thanks - after I posted, I found the thread about pulling Fuse 42, tried that, and the stereo is working again!


----------



## bd1974 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bd1974)*

I got to the amp on my Jetta wagon and got the wires swapped. Wow, what a difference! Below are a couple pics - I just cut the wires and switched them, then soldered them: 
Got the amp out...








Soldered the wires....








The finished product...










[Modified by bd1974, 10:39 PM 6-13-2002]


----------



## dominoSnow (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bd1974)*

ttt


----------



## ALBERTA_VW (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

this was soo easy...thank you a thousand times over..RIGHT ON, i have a STEREO!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (ALBERTA_VW)*

I read the whole thread and they keep saying all Monsoon systems. I don't have a DD. Is it all Monsoon with DD or all Monsoon period. I'll go look at my HU and see but I don't wanna go and do this fix until I know if it is DD Monsoon only. TIA


----------



## 2kJettaVR6 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bastion72)*

OK, just pulled the head unit and my wiring is fine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have a 2002 Jetta GLS with double din monsoon system. I got the car about 4 weeks ago, so I guess VW fixed the problem! Just thought someone may be interested








Tim
2k2 Jetta 1.8T


----------



## Sheppe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (2kJettaVR6)*

I read about this problem, here, before I bought my Jetta. I asked my dealership about it and they acknowledged that there was a problem, but that it is dealt with in all recently built Jettas. The sound *quality* is great in the car, but the bass is lack-luster. Does the Monsoon system really have crappy bass, or do I have this problem? I notice that if I fade to the rear speakers (the subs), the bass improves as the volume goes up. Any thoughts?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Sheppe)*

Check you build date in the drivers door frame.
One of the characteristics of the incorrect wiring is poor bass as bass is most affected by out-of-phase speakers. My bass is 10x better since I fixed wiring


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can then use a couple of paper clips (use SMALL paperclips) pushed into the holes as shown. This part may be easy for some but it was a PITA for me
**EDIT - here are some extra tips from GTIDAD:-
As you push on both paper clips, push forward on the wire you are trying to remove before you pull back. That will prevent the back of the terminal lock tangs from dragging on the bottom of the connector cavity. That is what makes it difficult. As the paper clips are pushing the tangs in, those tangs are also getting hung up on the back of the cavity. A little forward pressure on the wire helps to push the tangs over the paper clips, then the paper clips hit the bottom of the cavity so the tangs can't get snagged on the way out. A backward pull at that point, and out it comes. It takes a while to get the feel.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I've used roughly the same techniques (using pliers to flatten round wooden toothpicks) when modifying VW electrics. Latest addition was the Raintronic system and Auto-dim rear view mirror. The harnesses for these are one peice so it makes sense to do both at once.
I have too much bass in the Passat (yes, with the factory drivers), so the phase trick should work for *reducing* my bass...thanks for jogging my memory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







for posting those pics UKAUSSI


----------



## SilverV6inMD (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Thanks for a great "instruction sheet" I just fixed my '02 GTI GLX in about 35 minutes, now its on to the wife's '02 Golf GLS! Thanks to you, we wont be longing for the sound quality of my last VW...








note: small paper clips did the trick vs the bobby pins....just my .02


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (SilverV6inMD)*

I just picked up my 337 yesterday. I checked the wiring today and it was correct.
I guess they either fixed it at port (side trim is a lil scratched)
or teh wiring was corrrected.
Either way, it is still missing something. I can live with it for a while though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub 1.8t (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (TreyS)*

i bought my gti about 2 weeks ago, and i pulled out my HU to see if it was wrong, and i dont even have a yellow wire. i do have a monsoon system, and i have the brown plug, but no yellow wire at all.. anyone else checked , and found no yellow wire?


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (dub 1.8t)*

That's pretty bizarre.... GET THIS! I got my Jetta last week and noted the bad sound. Brought it back and had the tech look at it. He tells me that VW designed the stereo to be louder on the right vs left due to the driver being on the left. If the right side is louder, it will sound perfect to the driver. I called "BS" at that and they insisted. I brought it back again to have the Amp replaced. Apparently, my Amp was bad and actually worsened the mis wiring by having a bad left channel. I continued to tell them the driver side door was a problem and they still insisted that it's designed that way. They let me sit another car with Monsoon to witness it myself. I left feeling that their story isn't right. Searched on Google for "Jetta Monsoon Problem" and the first link was the TSB about the problem. Called them up and raised a little hiz-ell. These A-holes look it up and say to me, "Oh, that's what it is, OK...." 
They tell me now that I have to schedule to bring it in, in 7 DAYS!!! Screw them, did it this morning. They still have a HU on order for me that I'll make them stick to, but I think I'll re-mis-wire it before going back just so they can note in on my service report. Which makes me think......
What if all the Monsoon owners out there are not aware of the problem and those of us techy enough to do it ourselves ARE doing it ourselves, VW won't know the scope of those affected and won't press the issue enough to the dealers to contact the owners to have the problem fixed?
Anyway, thanks again for the coverage of the solution. I'm going to go straight to the Business Manager about my incident and see if I can influence them to be proactive about the resolution to those that are unaware. (Good luck, I konw)
-B-


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MarksManB)*

interesting. it's an easy problem to fix yourself, but in doing that vw may not get enuf notices to realize it should be a recall. just had a friend, whose jetta had the same problem, not believe me on it 'because vw never told me about any recalls regarding my stereo'.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (genxguy)*

FYI, I contacted Monsoon directly and they confirmed that the DSP equilization in the amp is setup to give the driver optimal listening sound field. So it is setup to be a little louder on the right. 
The stereo imaging in my car is pefect for me when in the drivers seat. It used to always annoy me with a new car when you had to screw around with balance and fader to get a good image for the driver as I am 99% of the time the only person in the car


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

I bought a 02GLS20 4 weeks ago, and noticed that the FM sounded like crap on the Monsoon but sounds much better in my GF's Camry.
I have my EQ settings like this: Bass about 50%, Mid 0%, and Treble 100%. I need the Treble to be at like 150%!!
Is this the same issue? When (if?) did VW start fixing this? My GLS was manufactured 03/02.
Did VW issue a real TSB that I can bring into the dealer next week?


----------



## nathanskal (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (TheCheeta)*

ok, here is my problem. I just picked up my Jetta GLI two weeks ago, and I know that the car only sat on the lot for a week or two. The manufacture date is very late in the model year. like previous posts, i pulled out the head unit only to find that the harness is wired CORRECTLY! now, the monsoon still sounds like crap. there is absolutely no bass. I have sat in my sisters monsoon and it has a lot of bass, and i have sat in the dealers monsoon, and that has punch too. any thoughts? could it be my amp? is there a "gain" on the amp like the aftermarket amps? i dunno, the dealer offered to take it apart and figure it out for me but i haven't gotten it in there yet.... thanks in advance, nathan


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (nathanskal)*

The amp in the back is an 8-channel amp & DSP alll in one. Could be lots of things so let dlr fix/replace the parts.
Also post here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=266872&page=24


----------



## DanoP (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (nathanskal)*

CDs sound threadbare and tizzy through the Monsoon....for some reason, FM sounds better....don't know why. Were you comparing your CD sound with the dealer's FM sound? You might want to take a CD you know well and plop it in another Monsoon system at your dealer and then compare it to your car. Make sure you sit on the drivers side also.....the Monsoons are well known for putting out more bass on the right side.


----------



## nathanskal (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (DanoP)*

thanks, i took the exact same cd to the dealers car and we both sat in the exact same seats. he was amazed the difference, even for a cd that didn't have that much bass. I don't know, the dealer is an hour away so this is going to be a pain in the butt....


----------



## chris_gli (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (nathanskal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, here is my problem. I just picked up my Jetta GLI two weeks ago, and I know that the car only sat on the lot for a week or two. The manufacture date is very late in the model year. like previous posts, i pulled out the head unit only to find that the harness is wired CORRECTLY! now, the monsoon still sounds like crap. there is absolutely no bass. I have sat in my sisters monsoon and it has a lot of bass, and i have sat in the dealers monsoon, and that has punch too. any thoughts? could it be my amp? is there a "gain" on the amp like the aftermarket amps? i dunno, the dealer offered to take it apart and figure it out for me but i haven't gotten it in there yet.... thanks in advance, nathan
[HR][/HR]​Ditto for me. My GLI has a build date of 5/1/02, and the wiring is correct based on the latest TSB. In terms of sound quality, it seems like the stereo imaging is actually better in the front _passenger_ seat. In the driver seat, bass seems reduced on the left-hand side -- it also seems as if the sound coming from the driver's side tweeter is not as good as that coming out of the passenger side.
Or maybe I've been reading too many posts regarding this f#@$!!! problem.


----------



## zaniix (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (vickielman)*

Well the 03 jetta monsoon has plenty of base and sounds really nice so I guess its no longer an issue


----------



## darisgin (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (zaniix)*

Can the 2002 Double-DIN be swapped into a 2001 (i.e., removing single-DIN) with no problems (i.e., is it "plug-n-play"?)


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (darisgin)*

No, completely different harness and BUS system


----------



## crzyc (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

I think i am the only lamer who can't get the D-Din unit out! I just want to put in my mp3 deck. HELP!








I used file folder metal things and CDs cut up like aussie.


----------



## nathanskal (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (crzyc)*

i hear you on that. i tried several different tools and still couldn't get it out. had to go to the dealer, and even when i got it pulled out, turns out they were wired right. CRAP! kinda wish they were wired wrong so i would be able to know the solution.... oh well, i have an appt with the dealer on sept 7 and hopefully they will replace whatever is crappy....


----------



## Broadway Limited (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (crzyc)*

I couldn't get it out either. Went to the dealer and bought the radio removal tools for about $17. Worth every penny; they work great.
(BTW, once you slide the unit out, you can simply look down and see if the wiring is correct. You don't have to unplug anything. You only need to unplug the harness if the unit's miswired so you can switch the wires.)


[Modified by Broadway Limited, 9:22 PM 8-26-2002]


----------



## bamboo2 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Broadway Limited)*

Thanks ukaussi for the fix I would like to suggest you make a clear instraction how to insert the tab into the radio to remove the HU. I mean insert the sloped side of the tab toward the center of the radio. I sent in my car into the deal to fix the radio. I even include the TSB. they said they checked the wiring was correct. I did not believe them. so I pulled out my radio and I found out they were wrong, so I did the swap myself. it sound better now.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bamboo2)*

im lazy and fixed it at the amp, all you fools should do it that way also, its easy as hell.. and might i say, jesus i have bass now.. I always wonderd why this premium system sounded like poo, and well it sounds like it should now.. THANK YOU FOR FINDING THIS AND POSTING IT..


----------



## jettaproject (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bakersfield_gti)*

would this wiring mod work on a 2000 golf tdi with monsoon cassete player ?


----------



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (jettaproject)*

This is not a wiring MOD, it is a wiring REPAIR! As far as we know, there are no reports that the 2000 have the problem.


----------



## shinji (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

What's the best way to check whether my monsoon is wired correctly or not? How do you access the amp in the trunk?
I can't quite figure out how to remove the grey connector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vega909 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

i have a car built on 4/02 - wiring is correct, sound is crappy, i guess i just have high standards.


----------



## shinji (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Vega909)*

I opened mine up today hoping that the wiring is "incorrect" but "unfortunately" it was wired up correctly....
It still sounds pretty poopy... (compared to other premium sound system by various competitors) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (shinji)*

bump


----------



## jRh382 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Angina)*

Does anyone know if this applies to 2003 models with the double din head unit?


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (jRh382)*









anyone know what each of these wires are? are these the "out" to the speakers from the amp?
btw -- just fixed my radio on thursday *finally*..did it at the amp..sounds much much better


----------



## Mk4Idol (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (MaryP)*

im gonna attemp this wednesday, from the amp, wish me luck.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Mk4Idol)*

dude, its so easy its not even funny.


----------



## frizdag (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bakersfield_gti)*

Is this on all the 2002 Monsoons? I just took the Golf's out and all the wires on that side are black. I got both the Jetta and the Golf brand new so my only clue is that mabye the dealer did it? I haven't looked at the Jetta's yet but will let you know.


----------



## Sarlaccpit (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

UKAUSSI!!!!
This is awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You did a great job laying everything out. Great pix too!!!
Even tho' I'm not affected by this problem I will be able make my own tools to pull the HU out from this...
Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (frizdag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frizdag* »_Is this on all the 2002 Monsoons? I just took the Golf's out and all the wires on that side are black. I got both the Jetta and the Golf brand new so my only clue is that mabye the dealer did it? 

Good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Thanks, I needed a laugh. Mine '02 Golf with Monsoon was fine. I thought it sounded good to begin with, and when I pulled the HU, everything was where it was supposed to be. I imagine they started fixing them on the assembly line.


----------



## mplace (Jun 13, 2003)

Anybody know if this might cause crappy sound in a 2003 Jetta?


----------



## nofear18t (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (mplace)*

I have an '03 Jetta 1.8T and my Double Din Monsoon sounds great, just needs some bass in the trunk for those outside the car forced to listen to my music.
This thread has my attention though, i'll have to investigate, and see if i can tell if it's out of phase or not. So far i'm impressed with my stereo so far.
any suggestions on the easy way to add another amp and a sub to the existing system?
thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Interesting -- I went through this drill on my 2003 Jetta GLX with the Double-DIN Monsoon Head Unit and found that the wires are all black on the left side thus not requiring this fix. Perhaps VW became aware and addressed this issue?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

is this fix negated if you put in an aftermarket hu?


----------



## Slick_Tu (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

I just learned about this; probably others haven't heard. My dealer's service guy said he didn't know anything about it or a bulletin. There's a copy of the TSB on the thread that I'll take in to him Monday. I think I'll try the fix over the weekend.
There's also mention of the "dead monsoon" issue in the thread. Mine did that a long time ago and I took it in. He went out to the car and came back and said it was fine. I was amazed. I wasn't with him, but I bet he did the fuse 42 thing and just didn't say anything. I'm def gonna bring that up to him as they're supposed to replace the HU I hear.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to UKAUSSI


----------



## Merciless18t (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Slick_Tu)*

Did the switch at the amp. After about 10 min of complaining and griping, i finally got the hang of it. I was just tired of getting poked by the little copper wires Thanks UKAUSSI and all of the DYI post. I tinted my turn signals yesterday as well. Non the less im very pleased with both. Now i can go boom boom which will hold me over alittle longer before i have to buy a system.


----------



## Slick_Tu (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Merciless18t)*

I did the fix at the HU, used thin paper clips which worked fine. The whole thing took about 10 min. The difference really is amazing, as others have said. Printed the Bulletin from the thread; I think the service guy really didn't know about it. Asked about "dead syndrome" and he had a car in the shop right then. Told me to remind him when I come in for 40K after the holidays and they will replace the HU. I'm happy.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Slick_Tu)*

So I think this is just a 02 problem, not 03 ?


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*definitely works*

first, yes, i believe this problem is only for 2002 jetta monsoons.
a little story...
when i first bought my 2002 jetta with monsoon, i instantly noticed a problem with the sound. i tried using the balance to correct it, but i didn't have any luck.
i then took it to the dealer. the technician who took care of my car actually majored in music theory, and was a musician himself. he installed three different head units (yes, 3, i have the radio codes from all) and he still could not fix it. he got really pissed off at the car and could not figure out what was wrong.
when i picked up the car, the receipt said to keep the balance all the way to the right to make it sound right. obviously, i was mad at this run around answer.
i then was searching vortex a couple of months ago and found the instructions on this page. after getting several sets of pictures, i made the radio removal tools out of sheet metal.
the fix literally took me 10 minutes and i did not even have to reset the radio code.
the difference is like night and day. balance is right, bass is right, i finally got the money for the mosoon out of it.
if you want me to make a set of tools for you (as soon as i get the time...stupid college application process), just email me (bigmak40 at hotmail . com, subject: VW JETTA DOUBLE DIN) and i'll give you my address so you can send a self addressed envelope.
this fix is a must!!! good luck to all!!!


----------



## PocketRocket11 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: definitely works (bigmak)*

Just did this and wasted over an hour trying to pull the wires out with bobby pins. I ended up cutting and soldering because I just had to complete it after all the work I went to! It sounds amazing! Like a premium sound system should! If you have a 2002, do this! Thanks for the pics and directions!


----------



## DimceMKIV (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: definitely works (PocketRocket11)*

HOLY ASS MONKEY

I finnaly did this change...and i must say i am blown away...there is bass the monsoon isnt so bad after all...sounds so much cleaer/faded right and everything....wow...I can get over the fact that i spent 300 bucks for a new hu...then another 600ish for subs and an amp and after all that being stolen and slaping the monsoon back in and doing this fix im just pissed that i never did this before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## botttos (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: definitely works (DimceMKIV)*

Thanks to UKAUSSI I did the fix in about 15 minutes and it sounds like it should now. I asked my dealer to look at about a month ago when I was in for 15K service. They seemed like they were not aware of the problem and said the HU was within specs. 
I cut up one of fake credit cards that I get in the mail every week and the HU came out easy. Had the wires out in less than two minutes with a paper clip. Be sure to push the wire in like the tip says. I have a 2002 GTI and always thought the monsoon sounded like crap.


----------



## 03slvrstoned (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Does this fix apply to the 2003 gti DD Monsoon?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: definitely works (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_first, yes, i believe this problem is only for 2002 jetta monsoons.
this fix is a must!!! good luck to all!!!

wrong...its jetta and golf/GTI.
Abd I can't imagine VW would have fixed it fir the 03 model. Take it out andtake a look!


_Modified by BryanH at 9:40 AM 4-18-2004_


----------



## VIS (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: definitely works (BryanH)*

Has anybody found this problem in the 2004 DD Monsoons?


----------



## Clytor (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (03slvrstoned)*

I fixed mine today. The low end response is much better.


----------



## Arrr30two (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Clytor)*

I don't believe this problem exists on the 2004 units? I did the swap with the wires at the rear harness on my R32 and it sounds like crap. There is a little bit more bass response with certain types of music, but it crackles some, and the left channels seem to be the worst. Just an FYI for the people with 04's, don't waste your time doing this because the overall result is that you will want to change it back.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Arrr30two)*

did you check to see if your wiring was backwards before you tried to mod it? I also think some of you should read the entire instructions and understand them before you try doing this, because some of you don't even need to, especially if you have a newer model. If you would pay attention, just about every success are 02 models.


_Quote, originally posted by *Arrr30two* »_Just an FYI for the people with 04's, don't waste your time doing this because the overall result is that you will want to change it back.



_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 5:29 PM 7-11-2004_


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (bakersfield_gti)*

I just did this today, and it is like friggin night and day. I used to think that the quality was poor at best, and my friends were all saying "I thought Monsoon was supposed to be great!" But now that I switched those wires, it's the difference is unbelievable! And I got free radio keys out of it, too. I love my work.


----------



## wheatvw (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*








Okay .I need this infoe because I'm trying to replace a single ding, with a double din, Radio works, but no sound, And I can not figure out how to get pics from the X box, PLEASE help.....


----------



## My My GTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (wheatvw)*

Anyone save this page before? Kinda need the pics.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (My My GTI)*

^yeh.. my radio sounds like crap and id like to check this out. anyone have pics so i can check? thanks


----------



## relapsd (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (TXBDan)*

any chance you could e-mail me this modification w/ pictures? your host seems to not be working and i wanna take care of this today!
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
[email protected]


----------



## relapsd (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (relapsd)*

btw, i can rehost the pics for you..


----------



## Dartos (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Are the picture links dead?
Does anyone have dimensions?
Or make the pictures work?


----------



## WS6Fury (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Dartos)*

I need pics too. I can't figure out what were all seeing here.


----------



## mbbiker (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (WS6Fury)*

Just picked up my 2002 gti and i'm not impressed with the monsoon system at all so i think i have mixed up wires. I'd pull the hu and look but the pics arn't working so i'll just run to the dealer and let them mess with it. If this gives me a little extra bass it'll save me from buying a whole new system for my daily. Thanks.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (mbbiker)*

what happens if you do this mod after installing a new HU???


----------



## gbstylez (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (20thAEguy)*

can someone rehost the pictures that UKAUSSI did? i dont think they are working any more and i would like to check this out. im not too satisfied with my monsoon system.. thanx!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (gbstylez)*

Basically it was black on one side and colors on the other side.


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Enfig Motorsport)*

is this still a problem on new gti's


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (jetta6nut)*

Nope.


----------



## actng (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (Enfig Motorsport)*

what exactly does this DIY fix? The speaker on the right is louder than the one on the left (front speakers). will doing this DIY address the problem I have?


----------



## ScottTRD (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (actng)*

Does anybody have the pics? If so, could you please email them to me.


----------



## agenttwitch (Sep 15, 2005)

bump for pics
Let me know, I can host them!


----------



## ScottTRD (Aug 26, 2005)

*Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04)*

Take your radio out. There should 3 sets of plugs on the back. One for speakers, one for power and such, and a third for cd changer. On my radio, there is a wiring diagram stating which wire is which. My speaker wire plug was tan. There are four black wires (negatives) and 4 colored wires (positives). Well, on mine I did not have all 4 black wires on one side. I had a yellow wire mixed in with the negative side (black wires). Hence, the out of phase probelm. I took a paper clip and popped out the connectors and swapped them. So, I now have four black wires on one side and four colored wires on the other. It sounds better, but not a night and day change.


----------



## No Frillz (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (ScottTRD)*

Does this apply to non-monsoon '02 DD radios also?
btw: any pictures of the tool used to remove the radio, then I can just check the wires.


----------



## kynko (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (No Frillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No Frillz* »_Does this apply to non-monsoon '02 DD radios also?
btw: any pictures of the tool used to remove the radio, then I can just check the wires.

links to the pics are dead...any chance anyone could bring them up? thanks


----------



## suzukisarge (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (kynko)*

I'd really like to see the pics from the start of this post if anyone has them please shoot me an iM. Thanks!


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Y
O
U
A
R
E
T
H
E
M
A
N
UKAUSSI


----------



## talknmime (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (suzukisarge)*

looking for the pics as well please


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (talknmime)*

TTT
Anyone have the pics from this DIY?


----------



## Bontrager (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (brent0226)*

O.K. So I think my driver's speaker is out of phase. Normally bass should "add up" when you play it thru 2 or more speakers.
I put in a cd track with some bass in it and did this:
Balance on middle, fader on rear only. Bass sounded alright. Moved balance to right and left and bass was more than if it was just on one speaker. Rear speakers must be in-phase with respect to one another.
Balance on middle, fader on front only. Sounds terrible. Moved balance to right and left and bass DIDN'T add up. Front speakers must be out of phase with one another.
Balance on RIGHT. Fader in middle i.e. drivers speakers are on. Bass sounded terrible. Moved fader from front to back. Bass didn't add up. Front and Rear driver's speakers are not in phase with one another.
Balance on LEFT. Fader in middle. Bass sounds good. Moved fader from front to back and bass seems to add up again. Passenger speakers are in phase with one another.
Verdict: Driver's door speakers are out of phase with the rest of the vehicle. This means the driver's speaker is the only one wired correctly or is the only one wired incorrectly. I should be able to just rewire the driver's door speaker (i.e. flip the connectors around if possible) instead of messing with the amp or hu since I don't have the appropriate tools.
It gets a little more complicated since there are 8 speakers. It could be that just the driver's door speakers are out of phase or miswired. The correct way to really check would be to take each speaker and see if the current is flowing correctly thru all of them when they're in phase with each other.
It would be best to check each individual speaker because if the woofers are all in phase but one of the tweeter's is not then it could still sound crappy.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (talknmime)*

Wow, so many still having issues !!!
I would have thought this was dead after VW issued a TSB based on what I found








So if you have the issue and your VW is still under warranty there is a TSB to fix it. 
V910204 or 91-02-04
I may have it at home but not certain
___________________________________________
Extended Descriptions for Item V910204 
Technical Bulletins 
Group: 91 
Number: 02-04 
Date Published: 03/28/2002 

Subject: 
Premium VI Radio,Poor Sound Quality,Insufficient Bass on Left Side of Vehicle. 
Model(s): Year(s): 
All with Monsoon Radio 2002


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (UKAUSSI)*

I am sure a few people will now be much happier as I still had the pics and have uploaded them to a site that won't be going away anytime soon and have FIXED THE LINKS !!!!!


----------



## talknmime (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (UKAUSSI)*

This may be a dumb question but is this fix only for the 2002 MKIV? Mine's an '03 and the bass does seem lacking.


----------



## Bontrager (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Here's what you do....(TSB:91-02-04) (talknmime)*

Well you can do the tests and see if it's the driver's speaker. Or if you have time to kill go to the dealer. 
I just bought a used 2k2 and either of the 2 previous owners (both young females) had it fixed.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Hey Guys....
I hate to bring this thread back from the dead, but I'm wondering.....my 2006 Jetta Wagon (Yes, it's an A4) has the Premium Double DIN radio and the sound on it is really inconsistent...sometimes too much bass, some time too much treble......is it known if VW fixed this issue after the launch of the Double DIN unit or is it possible that my '06 is affected as well?
What are the symptoms of this issue?
Thanks;
Peter


----------



## filth (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

n00b with bad luck question. 
So I have bought a 2002 gti 1.8t about two weeks ago. Noticed the bad sounding stereo. I then saw this thread. Anywho I make removal tools out of an old cd. Everything is going well inserting the first three, but the fourth breaks off inside the small hole. The HU would slide out on all side except for the one corner with the broken cd piece. SO FRUSTRATING. Any ideas on how to remove the broken peice etc.....?
pm with help plz.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

COOL


----------



## c2tmdsn (Jul 6, 2006)

is this only for monsoon head units?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (motoh4x0r)*

yes


----------



## ScottieDucati (Feb 17, 2005)

Just got an '02 Jetta TDi Wagon... and did the wire swap @ the Head Unit.
Still no bass on the left side... and I'm @ a loss... any ideas???


----------



## colby1cj (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (ScottieDucati)*

I've got a rather unusual question regarding this problem. When I bought my GTI someone had removed the factory stereo and factory monsoon amp. I installed an aftermarket Kenwood deck and I purchased a used Monsoon Amp from someone on Vortex. My car is actually a 2001, but I'm having the same audio problems described by many in this thread...Muddy sound, etc. I'm thinking it's possible that the amp is a Monsoon amp out of a 2002 which may have been internally wired wrong. 
My question is should I switch the wires at the amp wiring harness to see if it fixes the problem? I would assume that if the vehicle is wired correctly as it was in 2001 for a single DIN, and If I in fact replaced the missing amp with a 2002 monsoon amp, it's plausible that the amp is what is actually incorrectly wired internally, so I would in fact have to switch the wiring at the wiring harness??? Can anyone shed any light on this for me???


----------



## GdB (Dec 31, 2006)

GREAT!!! With these instructions I fixed my 2002 Golf TDI in 10 minutes. Sounds better! The manufacturing date is 03/02, made in Brazil.


----------



## cheyanqui (Dec 29, 2006)

*VW Dealer replacing HU on double-DIN Monsoon!*

Took my 2002 Jetta Wagon (made in Germany) 1.8L Turbo to the shop. Commented that the bass didn't work.
Sure enough, it's a double-DIN with Monsoon Amp (unsure who is the mfg of the HU). Wiring harness was also mixed-up (three black, one yellow on the same side of the block)
Dealer rep said he has ordered new HU and wiring harness (not in stock)
This replacement is being done under the CPO (Certified Pre-Owned) program. 
Nonetheless, pretty happy about them being cool about it. I'll letcha know how it goes.


----------



## cheyanqui (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Dealer replacing HU on double-DIN Monsoon! (cheyanqui)*

BTW -- UKAUSSI -- thanks for posting the wiring mod. It's because of your post that I even noticed the problem in the system, and VW is sorting this out. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't have noticed until the end of the Certified Pre-Owned Warranty.
Good on ya mate!


----------



## odermann (Feb 20, 2007)

*UKAUSSI=#1*

Just want to add my thanks to the long list of others. UKAUSSI, you deserve a freakin' medal








I have 2005 GTI 1.8T with the DD Monsoon sound and I just thought it was a crappy system (same as on the 03 I had). Browsing around on the 'tex and stumble accross this thread and at once I am intrigued. As soon as it's light out I go out and try the fix. Violla!!! Sounds like an upgraded sound system is supposed to!! Once again many thanks. (by the way I did the quick, in the hatch fix, and it only took 5 min.)


----------



## Junk187 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: UKAUSSI=#1 (odermann)*

Time to resurrect the old thread. My stock CD (monsoon) took a dump, and I started searching around for help with the error code. I also have a 2002, late model year, with the 200hp VR6. I bought it used 2.5 years ago. I always thought the Monsoon sounded pretty crappy. I checked, and sure enough, the wires were wrong. I spent about 10 min fixing it. I have quite a bit of experience installing stereos so I just cut the wires and made the best ghetto connection. (Solder is lead, and a poor conductor, it does make a strong physical connection though) Overall sound is much improved. Bass is much better, imaging marginally better. Treble still sucks. I haven't even tested the CD playback yet. (since it failed). Anyway, I'm amazed something like that slipped past quality control, and I advise anyone who hasn't corrected it to do so immediately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: UKAUSSI - 2002 Double-Din wiring modification (UKAUSSI)*

Can anyone add some pics showing the wires that actually work??


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

would be nice to have the photos back!


----------



## Garaphin (Feb 3, 2008)

I found these photos with a Google search, but I still think it would awesome to have the originals from this thread available again.
http://public.fotki.com/concept/auto/monsoon/
I'm so glad that the problem is real and it's not just my ears.


----------



## smeff_jeff (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (Garaphin)*

bump. for the original photos of this fix. 
if possible?


----------



## SoThereIWas (Feb 23, 2008)

PICS PLEASE!


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (SoThereIWas)*

So the whole point of this thread is that the 02 and up DD monsoon with the amp comes factory out of phase on the left side. is this correct? or what actually are you guys doing? turning on the amp?


----------



## ramenfiend (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, after my frens who run a car audio shop messed up the lower catches with a blunt (as opposed to a pointy) DIN removal tool, we wound up cutting and swapping the wires from the amp end. 
Amazing! It actually sounds like a stereo that belongs in a nice car! And when my mount plates come in for my CD Changer, it will then be time for a road trip...yippee! 
Thanks UKAUSSI for the pix!


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (ramenfiend)*

I just changed the wires around on my stock DD headunit in my 2002 wagon. I took some pics too of how it should look, I'll post them up in a minute! What a difference!


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (FlyBy)*

Ok, here's some shots of how the wiring should look *after* you change wires.
Note: the only wires that need to be moved are the *Yellow* wire and it's opposing *black* wire. Additionally, i just drove to the dealer and had a service rep pull the head unit for me.
Correct Negative:








Correct Positive: 








Properly Seated Back Into Radio:









*EDIT:*: I found this image online of the *incorrect* wiring on the harness. Note the Yellow wire on the side with the Black wires.










_Modified by FlyBy at 4:19 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (FlyBy)*

so basically white,yellow, green,brown and all black on the bottome. i assume the Yellow wire is now in pin location 2 where it was at 6 before ?


----------



## Nion17 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Why I don't see any image?*

Hi fellows,

Can you tell me why I cannot see any of those images?


----------



## 02 jetta turbo (Aug 15, 2010)

i cant see the pictures


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

I updated the links for those who still need this mod


----------



## 1010 (Sep 8, 2007)

*UKASSI - +9 intarnets*

:beer::beer::beer:
I looked high and low for an explanation about the dreaded rear speaker problem in my jetta
Read ur post
Switched the wires....NOTHING!:banghead::banghead:
Fortunately I purchased some new Infinity Kappas 2 days ago
Installed... Test... wait for it  holy balls it worked

Thanks alot man
If you're ever in San Antonio msg for FREE beer


----------



## sysock (Dec 18, 2011)

*sound quality sucks!!!*

i recently bought a 01 jetta with the monsoon sound system with the single din HU. the sound quality is absolutely horrible compared to my old mk4 jetta with the premium sound system in it.

i found this little FAQ/DIY and although this thread primarily pertains to the double din HU i was hoping this would be the cause of my problem, but the wires are as they should be, all black on bottom and the colored ones on top. i did not check at the amp assuming they would be correct as the HU is correct.

I found that my passenger rear door speaker does not work and the tweeter works but has poor quality. could this be the cause of my whole poor sound system quality issue?? :confused


----------



## ksgeisel (Jan 21, 2010)

*having trouble with the antenna*

so im replacing my double din unit, getting an aftermarket unit. i currently have a crappy unit to have some entertainment until then. the stock unit is broken and no longer works. the wiring im fine with but im having a problem with the antenna connection. i have gone through just about every adapter i can find, from best buy and cruchfield, all with no luck.


----------



## DR.billZ (Jun 3, 2003)

Without sifting thru this whole thread(I read like the first three pages), WHERE is the amp? I plan to cut and swap the wires but not knowing where the amp is makes it a bit hard  

2002 Jetta Double Din Monsoon.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

DR.billZ said:


> Without sifting thru this whole thread(I read like the first three pages), WHERE is the amp? I plan to cut and swap the wires but not knowing where the amp is makes it a bit hard
> 
> 2002 Jetta Double Din Monsoon.


I was told that the Double Din Monsoon did not have an amp, probably pre-amp from the unit. Just did this today and the clarity of the audio is MUCH better!

It was real easy to do if you have a very thin metal stick. I have it "tapered" and all I needed to do was to insert, heard a click and the wire w/ terminals came right out.


----------



## DcBoys (Aug 22, 2011)

I know this is an older thread but I'm running into some issues and can't find an answer. I don't know if I'm searching wrong but google nor here has a DIY for what I need. The other day I was driving and my front tweeter and my front door speaker, both on the passenger side. I was told this was the stock amp causing this due to the fact I in stalled an aftermarket kenwood h/u. I was told to bypass the stock amp all together. Does anybody have a link or could just point me in the right direction? It would be greatly appreciated but hearing this "whining and crackling" from those speakers is getting out of hand. Thank you in advance. I'm at a loss trying to find this.


----------



## TjsXj (Jan 20, 2015)

so... has anyone broken the antenna cable while trying to take the radio out? if so, is there anyway to repair it? or am i stuck running a whole new cable?


----------

